# Apple schließt SMS-Lücke des iPhones



## Newsfeed (1 August 2009)

Mit einem Update schließt Apple eine Sicherheitslücke des iPhone, durch die sich das Gerät mit Hilfe präparierter Kurznachrichten lahmlegen lässt

Weiterlesen...


----------

